# I suspect this has been asked many times.. good brush cutter around $500



## michauxii (Aug 3, 2016)

Lake lot on Caddo Lake in far East Texas. Mostly 1" privet vines.
Wife owns this property, site of old Lakeview Lodge on Potter's Point.

She set the budget at $550 including tax and shipping.

What can I get and the best place to find it?

Thank-you!


----------



## alderman (Aug 3, 2016)

For something 1" I would opt for something that could easily handle a blade. 
Since it will have a blade I would want handle bars for better control as blades tend to kick back from time to time. 
I've picked up several Shindaiwa models that would fit this need for $200 or less off Craigslist or EBay. 
The only thing you are getting by buying new is a warranty and a clean machine which will be dirty as soon as you run it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2016)

michauxii said:


> Lake lot on Caddo Lake in far East Texas. Mostly 1" privet vines.
> Wife owns this property, site of old Lakeview Lodge on Potter's Point.
> 
> She set the budget at $550 including tax and shipping.
> ...


Get goats electric fence a section each day until they eat the vines. Move them before they eat bark of trees at the end bbq them


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 4, 2016)

At that price a Blue Max Chicom or a Stihl FS130. I think either would do with a saw blade.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 4, 2016)

http://www.mowersatjacks.com/Product-Details/HONDA/647610
You will still have money for a more breathable harness and another string trimmer head should you not like what it comes with. I got one from the local bike shop, probably most do not carry they priced it a bit less ( after I told what the Deere dealer had them for) but more total due to sales tax.


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 26, 2016)

michauxii said:


> Lake lot on Caddo Lake in far East Texas. Mostly 1" privet vines.
> Wife owns this property, site of old Lakeview Lodge on Potter's Point.
> 
> She set the budget at $550 including tax and shipping.
> ...



I've got a big problem with privet here at my place. The problem with privet is cutting the stuff is just giving it a haircut. In three years or so your place will look the same again unless you follow up with a bush hog year after year, and even then, it never seems to go away. I spray roundup on my privet first, wait for it to die, and then cut it.


----------



## Yard Yeti (Sep 26, 2016)

stihl fs 130 with a blade will eat up anything and it can be had for $400 for the loop handle


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 26, 2016)

If you want a saw blade don't go for the loop handle. The first time the blade catches and jerks the unit out of your hands, you will realize why I say that.


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 29, 2016)

Definitely get something with bike bars, much more controllable and more comfortable when it's in a double shoulder harness.


----------



## JTM (Nov 4, 2016)

I've been running a Husqvarna 345fr with a saw blade for cutting cedar, sweet gum, and privit. I believe it is the best value. You get a decent harness, brush blade, trimmer head, and saw blade.


----------



## crotchclimber (Nov 4, 2016)

JTM said:


> I've been running a Husqvarna 345fr with a saw blade for cutting cedar, sweet gum, and privit. I believe it is the best value. You get a decent harness, brush blade, trimmer head, and saw blade.


It is also $780, out of his budget.


----------



## JTM (Nov 4, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> It is also $780, out of his budget.


 
Well, save up for it.


----------



## Amp4027 (Nov 9, 2016)

6 harbor freight machetes, and 5 workers from labor-finders @ $10/hr x6hrs. After getting them lunch, still leaves you with cash leftover.


----------



## IyaMan (Nov 9, 2016)

I would really recommend Hitachi (or the sub-brand Tanaka) brush cutters. Are they even available in the US?


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 9, 2016)

I picked up a new Shindaiwa C3410 for $350 with the brush head on it. So far it's handled a fair bit of trail clearing with either a saw blade or a tri-wing blade cutting everything from raspberry cane to 4 inch trees. Just squeeze the throttle and let it eat once she's up to speed.

Looks like the C344 (new model) is around $450 online.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 9, 2016)

This person hasn't logged on since this post. Maybe a moot point.

Iyaman, some hitachi and tanaka equipment is available in the US but from what I have seen on here US Tanaka trimmer are chinese. Not the quality Japanese I would like.


----------



## IyaMan (Nov 9, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Iyaman, some hitachi and tanaka equipment is available in the US but from what I have seen on here US Tanaka trimmer are chinese. Not the quality Japanese I would like.



Bummer. My Hitachi cutter is pretty strong and never had any issues, and its not even the top of their line-up (Cost about $150). In Japan brush cutters (not trimmers) are the main sellers, cause the brush is indeed thick. Lots of variety, even some 4-cycle ones. 

If they do ever become available, seek one out.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 10, 2016)

There was a point where they were switching from Japan to China. I missed that by about a year.


----------

